# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  نور آینه عدسی از کنکور حذف شد یا نه؟

## Neo.Healer

سلام
خسته نباشید دوستان
الان نور اینه عدسی از کنکور حذف شد یا نه؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> خسته نباشید دوستان
> الان نور اینه عدسی از کنکور حذف شد یا نه؟


نه عزیز ، حذف نشده

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام.
سوال منم هست 
نباید زودتر اینو میگفتن آیا؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> نه عزیز ، حذف نشده


پس اون جمله ی سنجش چیمیشه؟ :Yahoo (117): 
از طرفیم مباحث مهمین 3-4 تسته :Yahoo (31):

----------


## saj8jad

> پس اون جمله ی سنجش چیمیشه؟
> از طرفیم مباحث مهمین 3-4 تسته





> آقای کامران، دبیر فیزیک قلمچی وویس گذاشته که نور حذف شده صد در صد
> میخواید برید گوش کنین 
> T.me/nezamqadim


در قسمت توضیحات گفته شده که : *« بخش هایی از کتاب فیزیک (1) و آزمایشگاه که درسال های بعد مورد بحث قرار نمی گیرند، مجاز نیست »*

*توضیح من :* با صراحت گفته شده که بخش هایی از کتاب فیزیک (1) و نه کل کتاب فیزیک اول دبیرستان،  هر ساله از فصل های 1و2و3 فیزیک سال اول که مربوط به مباحث انرژی و گرما و  الکتریسیته هستش تستی طراحی نمی شده و فقط از فصل 4 و 5 که شامل نور هندسی  هستش 3 تست طرح میشده، دلیلش هم مشخصه ، چون :
ــ مبحث انرژی فیزیک اول در فصل 4 سال دوم در فصل کار و انرژی
ــ مبحث گرما فیزیک اول در فصل 5 سال دوم در فصل گرما و قانون گازها
ــ مبحث الکتریسیته فیزیک اول در فصل 1و2 سال سوم در فصول الکتریسیته جاری و ساکن
مباحثش تکرار شده و این مباحث جزو حذفیات هستش و نه مبحث نور هندسی!!!!

اگر اینطوری باشه که چون نظام جدید نورهندسی رو ندارن پس نور هندسی نظام  قدیم باید حذف بشه پس به همین صورت هم باید مبحث انتگرال رو هم برای ما حذف  کنن چون نظام جدید انتگرال ندارن یا خیلی مباحث دیگه!!!!



*پ.ن 1 :* هر چند توضیحات و ملاحظات ارائه شده دقیق نیست و مبهمه
*پ.ن 2 :* در هر صورت امیدوارم که صحت داشته باشه و مبحث نور هندسی رو حذف کرده باشند هر چند بعید میدونم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> در قسمت توضیحات گفته شده که : *« بخش هایی از کتاب فیزیک (1) و آزمایشگاه که درسال های بعد مورد بحث قرار نمی گیرند، مجاز نیست »*
> 
> *توضیح من :* با صراحت گفته شده که بخش هایی از کتاب فیزیک (1) و نه کل کتاب فیزیک اول دبیرستان،  هر ساله از فصل های 1و2و3 فیزیک سال اول که مربوط به مباحث انرژی و گرما و  الکتریسیته هستش تستی طراحی نمی شده و فقط از فصل 4 و 5 که شامل نور هندسی  هستش 3 تست طرح میشده، دلیلش هم مشخصه ، چون :
> ــ مبحث انرژی فیزیک اول در فصل 4 سال دوم در فصل کار و انرژی
> ــ مبحث گرما فیزیک اول در فصل 5 سال دوم در فصل گرما و قانون گازها
> ــ مبحث الکتریسیته فیزیک اول در فصل 1و2 سال سوم در فصول الکتریسیته جاری و ساکن
> مباحثش تکرار شده و این مباحث جزو حذفیات هستش و نه مبحث نور هندسی!!!!
> 
> اگر اینطوری باشه که چون نظام جدید نورهندسی رو ندارن پس نور هندسی نظام  قدیم باید حذف بشه پس به همین صورت هم باید مبحث انتگرال رو هم برای ما حذف  کنن چون نظام جدید انتگرال ندارن یا خیلی مباحث دیگه!!!!
> ...


همین دیگ بخش هایی میگم میشه گف کل فصل 4 یعنی نور اینه+بیشتر فصل5 یعنی عدسی
آخه من هنوز نخوندم .......بخونم اینارو یا بیخیال شم یا سطحی بخونم؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Romina_kh

بزار تهش بخون

----------


## Amirkhan21

اگه خیلی حساسین بخونید و گرنع چیزی که نوشتن یعنی حذفه ولی خودتون رو نکشید براش خیلی....که شاید فصل سختی نباشه ...الان باز حاشیه ایجاد شده و باز متاسفانه یه عده درگیر میشن ولی نشین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M.javaddd

> مین دیگ بخش هایی میگم میشه گف کل فصل 4 یعنی نور اینه+بیشتر فصل5 یعنی عدسی
> آخه من هنوز نخوندم .......بخونم اینارو یا بیخیال شم یا سطحی بخونم؟
> ه


نور،آینه و عدسی جزو حذفیات نیست و سعی کن که مسلط باشی

----------


## Romina_kh

ولی حیفه اگه حذف شه://///

----------


## saj8jad

> همین دیگ بخش هایی میگم میشه گف کل فصل 4 یعنی نور اینه+بیشتر فصل5 یعنی عدسی
> آخه من هنوز نخوندم .......بخونم اینارو یا بیخیال شم یا سطحی بخونم؟


بدون شک این فصول حذف نمیشن، بازم خود دانید

معمولا هیچ وقت از فصل های 1و2و3 فیزیک اول تستی طرح نمیشده و فقط از مبحث نور هندسی که فصل 4 و 5 هستش تست میدادن از طرفی هم تو توضیحات گفته *بخش هایی از کتاب حذف شده نه کل مباحث کتاب*، شما از این جمله چه برداشتی میکنید؟

اگر قرار بر حذف نور هندسی بود که میگفت کل فیزیک 1 هیچ تستی نمیاد، چون از 3 فصل اولش هم هیچ وقت تقریبا تستی نیومده!

----------


## POOYAE

مسلما و صددرصد حذف نشده  :Yahoo (4):  و باید منتظر یه اطلاعیه دیگه از سنجش باشیم / اگه قرار بود که فصول 4 و 5 فیزیک 1 حذف میشد مثل درس آمار که فصل 8 حذف شده در حذفیات فیزیک اسم فصول درج میشد و با نظر دوست عزیزم سجاد جان موافقم @saj8jad / موفق باشید

----------


## M.javaddd

دوستان کنکور ۹۸ نظام قدیم هم به منوال کنکور های ۹۰ تا ۹۷ خواهد بود و هیچ کار حساسیت برانگیزی سنجش انجام نخواهد داد..با آرامش همون کاری که برای کنکور قبلی کردید، الان هم بکنید و به حواشی دقت نکنید..ارزش استرس و اعصاب خردی رو نداره...کما اینکه مبحث عدد و معدود توی عربی چند ساله جزو حذفیات هست اما توی سه سال اخیر، توی گزینه های غلط سوالات ازش استفاده شده...هر چند تا خود کنکور نیاد، نمیشه نظر قطعی‌ داد، ولی من توصیم اینه بخونید، ضرر نمیکنید

----------


## POOYAE

در مورد شیمی هم باید دوستان به این نکته توجه کنن که حفظ واکنش های بی قاعده حذف شده اما کماکان از واکنش های قاعده دار سوال خواهد آمد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> در مورد شیمی هم باید دوستان به این نکته توجه کنن که حفظ واکنش های بی قاعده حذف شده اما کماکان از واکنش های قاعده دار سوال خواهد آمد


نه پویا جان اشتباه میکنی عزیز 
در مورد شیمی بر خلاف سال های قبل به صراحت گفته شده که حفظ کردن معادله های شیمیایی (حرفی از باقاعده و بی قاعده نزده، یعنی هر معادله شیمیایی) جزو برنامه و اهداف بلند مرتبه شیمی نیست!
همچنین برای محکم کاری باز گفته طرح پرسش هم که نیاز به حفظ معادله شیمیایی داشته باشه مجاز نیست! یعنی معادله رو یا میدن تو صورت تست یا هم اصلا تستی نمیدن!
در این مورد قشنگ طوری رفهم ابهام کردن که مو لای درزش نره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*کامران صراحتا گفت حذف شده 
*

----------


## Amirkhan21

> *کامران صراحتا گفت حذف شده 
> *


اگر قشنگ با کروشه می نوشتن عدسی و اینه ...الان این همه حاشیه درست نمیشد .نمیدونم شاید بخوان سوالای اینه ها و عدسیو تو پیش ۲ پخش کنن یا بدن به قسمتای دیگه احتمالا اگر باز خیلی بحثش بشه اطلاعیه بدن

----------


## saj8jad

> اگر قشنگ با کروشه می نوشتن عدسی و اینه ...الان این همه حاشیه درست نمیشد .نمیدونم شاید بخوان سوالای اینه ها و عدسیو تو پیش ۲ پخش کنن یا بدن به قسمتای دیگه احتمالا اگر باز خیلی بحثش بشه اطلاعیه بدن


از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی سازمان سنجش می تونید پیگیری کنید این موضوع رو که آیا نور هندسی حذف شده یا خیر

----------


## Neo.Healer

کسی هست بپرسه ازشون؟
من اونجا اکانت اینا ندارم 
پرسیدید لطفا اسکرین بذارید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## POOYAE

> نه پویا جان اشتباه میکنی عزیز در مورد شیمی بر خلاف سال های قبل به صراحت گفته شده که حفظ کردن معادله های شیمیایی (حرفی از باقاعده و بی قاعده نزده، یعنی هر معادله شیمیایی) جزو برنامه و اهداف بلند مرتبه شیمی نیست!
> همچنین برای محکم کاری باز گفته طرح پرسش هم که نیاز به حفظ معادله شیمیایی داشته باشه مجاز نیست! یعنی معادله رو یا میدن تو صورت تست یا هم اصلا تستی نمیدن!
> در این مورد قشنگ طوری رفهم ابهام کردن که مو لای درزش نره


اگه خوب دقت کنیم حرف از حفظ کردن شده ولی ما خوب میدونیم واکنش های قاعده دار نیاز به حفظ کردن ندارن اما حدود 20 - 30 تا واکنش هست که راهی جزء حفظ کردنشون نداریم / البته این نظر و برداشت منه اما خب کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه و خوندن قاعده ها خالی از لطف نیست  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ruby

نوشته مطالبی که در سال های اینده مورد مبحث قرار نمیگرن از فیزیک 1 . یعنی همون ایینه و عدسی فک کنم دیگه .چون ایینه و عدسی توی دوم و سوم و چیزی ازش نیومده.طبق نوشته حذف شده.

----------


## Ruby

کاش معادله های شیمی و زودتر میگفتن اینهمه الکی  وقت نذارم شبی یکی حفظ کنم :Yahoo (21): 
دیگه اگه معادله رو هم میدن که خیلی خوبه

----------


## Saeed744

> نه پویا جان اشتباه میکنی عزیز 
> در مورد شیمی بر خلاف سال های قبل به صراحت گفته شده که حفظ کردن معادله های شیمیایی (حرفی از باقاعده و بی قاعده نزده، یعنی هر معادله شیمیایی) جزو برنامه و اهداف بلند مرتبه شیمی نیست!
> همچنین برای محکم کاری باز گفته طرح پرسش هم که نیاز به حفظ معادله شیمیایی داشته باشه مجاز نیست! یعنی معادله رو یا میدن تو صورت تست یا هم اصلا تستی نمیدن!
> در این مورد قشنگ طوری رفهم ابهام کردن که مو لای درزش نره


این یعنی چی؟
یعنی تو مسایل معادله های شیمیایی میدن؟

----------


## Ruby

> این یعنی چی؟
> یعنی تو مسایل معادله های شیمیایی میدن؟



یعنی هر مسئله ای که نیاز به معادله داشته باشه خودشون میدن دیگه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


سلام
خسته نباشید دوستان
الان نور اینه عدسی از کنکور حذف شد یا نه؟


بله حذف شده*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rezvan79


یعنی هر مسئله ای که نیاز به معادله داشته باشه خودشون میدن دیگه


بله*

----------


## sina_hp

*مدار های rc هم حذف شدن یعنی ديگه خازن و مدار رو قاطی با هم نمی دن*

----------


## sina_hp

*قسمت های آزمایش کنید هم در شیمی حذف شدن*

----------


## sina_hp

*نظام قدیم عالی شده*

----------


## reza2018

در مورد حذف واکنش ها اقای علمداری (مولف فار ازمون شیمی)گفتن که حذف نشده وبخونید. کل واکنش نویسی 3ساعت هم وقت نمیگیره. ارزش ریسک نداره که نخونید

----------


## ha.hg

> کسی هست بپرسه ازشون؟
> من اونجا اکانت اینا ندارم 
> پرسیدید لطفا اسکرین بذارید


الان از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش پرسیدم ولی هنوز جواب ندادن..

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


در مورد حذف واکنش ها اقای علمداری (مولف فار ازمون شیمی)گفتن که حذف نشده وبخونید. کل واکنش نویسی 3ساعت هم وقت نمیگیره. ارزش ریسک نداره که نخونید


اما طبق اطلاعیه سنجش حفظ کردن مجاز نیست و باید بدن واکنش رو*

----------


## METTIX

کامران تو کانالش گفت نور و شکست نور حذف شده (فصل 4 5 فیزیک اول) 
حتی گفت جزوه اپدیت شده خودش واسه نظام قدیم (که نور و شکست رو حذف کرده ) رو بزودی میزاره کانالش

----------


## M.javaddd

> الان از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش پرسیدم ولی هنوز جواب ندادن..


لطفا، حتما حتما پاسخی که میدن رو تو یه تاپیک جدا بزارید چون خیلی مهمه...پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## M.javaddd

دوستان من خودم هیچ بخش و فصلی رو نسبت به کنکور ۹۷ حذف نمیکنم توی هیچ‌ درسی، و بنظرم حذفیات وقت چشمگیری رو نمیگیره توی این بازه باقیمونده...اگه ازش سوال اومد که میزنی، اگه نیومد هم که بهتر..ولی اگه یه درصد ازشون سوال بیاد به اعصاب خردی سر جلسه نمی ارزه...کنکور ۹۸ به شدت مبهم هستش و فضا غبارآلوده...مواظب باشید تو دام حواشی نیوفتید

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


در مورد حذف واکنش ها اقای علمداری (مولف فار ازمون شیمی)گفتن که حذف نشده وبخونید. کل واکنش نویسی 3ساعت هم وقت نمیگیره. ارزش ریسک نداره که نخونید


بله واکنش های قاعده دار که نیازی به حفظ نداره !و قاعده رو بلد باشی حله !!
اطلاعیه گفته حفظ واکنش ...
یعنی بی قاعده ها که حفظین.*

----------


## دلنیا

> کامران تو کانالش گفت نور و شکست نور حذف شده (فصل 4 5 فیزیک اول) 
> حتی گفت جزوه اپدیت شده خودش واسه نظام قدیم (که نور و شکست رو حذف کرده ) رو بزودی میزاره کانالش


ببخشید از روی کتاب گاج نقره ای این دوفصلی که گفتید شامل کدوم فصل ها میشه؟در گاج نقره ای مبحث نور و شکست در چهار فصل اومده

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

یعنی واقعا میشه با اطمینان حذف کرد؟چرا اینقدر مبهم گفتن حذف؟! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## farzad_76

*سلام
دوستان عربی نظام قدیم هم حذفیاتی داشته .نظرتون در مورد عربی چیه؟*

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

مشاوری رو نمیشناسید که شفاف در مورد حذفیات توضیح داده باشه؟

----------


## reza2018

> *
> 
> بله واکنش های قاعده دار که نیازی به حفظ نداره !و قاعده رو بلد باشی حله !!
> اطلاعیه گفته حفظ واکنش ...
> یعنی بی قاعده ها که حفظین.*


*گفته واکنش های حفظی خارج از کتاب!!*

----------


## R.E.Z.A

این سازمان سنجش هم مسخره بازی درمیاره مثل ادم توضیح نمیده خب یکم فکر نمیکنن اخه الان معلوم نیست آینه عدسی حذفه یا اینطور نوشتن واکنش حفظ نکنین یعنی چی

----------


## Moon.Sa

> ببخشید از روی کتاب گاج نقره ای این دوفصلی که گفتید شامل کدوم فصل ها میشه؟در گاج نقره ای مبحث نور و شکست در چهار فصل اومده


میشه قسمت فیزیک یک کتاب پایه
۴تا بخش اول کتاب پایه در واقع!

----------


## Moon.Sa

واقن اعتمادی نیس ب حرفاشون
اگه تا الان خوندین ک هیچی 
اگه نخوندین از وقتی ک میخاستین براش بذارین س چارمشو بذارین برا بقیه مطالب و اون یک چارمو بذارید رو این تا دوتا فصل و کلن تست تالیفی راجبشونو بیخیال شین 
اگه حتی ی درصد سوالی اومد بتونین بزنین
واکنشاعم حفظ کردنشون خالی از لطف نیس، هرسال تو همه ی کتابا گفته شده ک اینا نباید حفظ شه ولی طراح سوال میده و شما حفظ کنین
امسالم مثه سالای قبل، سال آخریو عین سالای قبل پیش بریم بهتره ب نظرم
۹۸ پر از غافلگیریه، تنها کاری ک باید بکنیم اینه ک خودمون کار دست خودمون ندیم! 
شبی نیم ساعت وقت واسه حفظ کردن واکنشو ی هفته روزی دوساعت آیینه خوندن آسیبی نمیزنه قطعا!

----------


## mahdir

> *گفته واکنش های حفظی خارج از کتاب!!*


«طرح پرسش‌های که نیاز به حفظ‌کردن معادله‌های شیمیایی داشته باشد، مجاز نمی‌باشد»
اصن ما واکنش حفظی خارج از کتاب داریم آخه؟
«حذفیات» یعنی از کتاب درسی حذف میشه و توی کنکور قرار نخواهد بود بیاد، یعنی این.

----------


## hamed_duty

> در قسمت توضیحات گفته شده که : *« بخش هایی از کتاب فیزیک (1) و آزمایشگاه که درسال های بعد مورد بحث قرار نمی گیرند، مجاز نیست »*
> 
> *توضیح من :* با صراحت گفته شده که بخش هایی از کتاب فیزیک (1) و نه کل کتاب فیزیک اول دبیرستان،  هر ساله از فصل های 1و2و3 فیزیک سال اول که مربوط به مباحث انرژی و گرما و  الکتریسیته هستش تستی طراحی نمی شده و فقط از فصل 4 و 5 که شامل نور هندسی  هستش 3 تست طرح میشده، دلیلش هم مشخصه ، چون :
> ــ مبحث انرژی فیزیک اول در فصل 4 سال دوم در فصل کار و انرژی
> ــ مبحث گرما فیزیک اول در فصل 5 سال دوم در فصل گرما و قانون گازها
> ــ مبحث الکتریسیته فیزیک اول در فصل 1و2 سال سوم در فصول الکتریسیته جاری و ساکن
> مباحثش تکرار شده و این مباحث جزو حذفیات هستش و نه مبحث نور هندسی!!!!
> 
> اگر اینطوری باشه که چون نظام جدید نورهندسی رو ندارن پس نور هندسی نظام  قدیم باید حذف بشه پس به همین صورت هم باید مبحث انتگرال رو هم برای ما حذف  کنن چون نظام جدید انتگرال ندارن یا خیلی مباحث دیگه!!!!
> ...



طبق آخرین تصمیمات آقای کامران گفتن که حذفه ...تا 2-3 روز آینده هم میگن سهم این قسمت تو کنکور میتونه به کدوم قسمت تعلق بگیره..درضمن این بند اصلا در سال های گذشته نبوده.و اگه منظورش فصل 1و2و3 سال اول هست این متن در سال های گذشته هم باید می بود که نیست.وتازه اضافه شده...

----------


## mina_77

خب علت این کار چیه؟
چون نظام جدیدا درساشون خیلی سبک بوده 
خواستن ی حالی به قدیمیا بدن؟
اونم با 3 تست؟

----------


## Elahe_

> در قسمت توضیحات گفته شده که : *« بخش هایی از کتاب فیزیک (1) و آزمایشگاه که درسال های بعد مورد بحث قرار نمی گیرند، مجاز نیست »*
> 
> *توضیح من :* با صراحت گفته شده که بخش هایی از کتاب فیزیک (1) و نه کل کتاب فیزیک اول دبیرستان،  هر ساله از فصل های 1و2و3 فیزیک سال اول که مربوط به مباحث انرژی و گرما و  الکتریسیته هستش تستی طراحی نمی شده و فقط از فصل 4 و 5 که شامل نور هندسی  هستش 3 تست طرح میشده، دلیلش هم مشخصه ، چون :
> ــ مبحث انرژی فیزیک اول در فصل 4 سال دوم در فصل کار و انرژی
> ــ مبحث گرما فیزیک اول در فصل 5 سال دوم در فصل گرما و قانون گازها
> ــ مبحث الکتریسیته فیزیک اول در فصل 1و2 سال سوم در فصول الکتریسیته جاری و ساکن
> مباحثش تکرار شده و این مباحث جزو حذفیات هستش و نه مبحث نور هندسی!!!!
> 
> اگر اینطوری باشه که چون نظام جدید نورهندسی رو ندارن پس نور هندسی نظام  قدیم باید حذف بشه پس به همین صورت هم باید مبحث انتگرال رو هم برای ما حذف  کنن چون نظام جدید انتگرال ندارن یا خیلی مباحث دیگه!!!!
> ...


خب ميگه بخش هايي از كتاب فيزيك١ كه در سال هاي بعد مورد بحث قرار نميگيرند حذفه 
همه بخش ها سالهاي بعد مورد بحث قرار ميگرن يعني همشون تكرار ميشن  به جزنور و شكست نور كه نتيجه ميگيريم نور حذفه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

باید ببینیم سنجش ازش سوال میده یا نه؟
اگر توی آزمون های بعدی سنجش از نور هندسی سوال بود پس قطعاً توی کنکور هم هست! تامام

----------


## Amirkhan21

> باید ببینیم سنجش ازش سوال میده یا نه؟
> اگر توی آزمون های بعدی سنجش از نور هندسی سوال بود پس قطعاً توی کنکور هم هست! تامام


..

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

جالب  اینجاست که تو آزمون های آزمایشی خود سازمان سنجش از فهرست منابع و بودجه دروس اختصاصی فیزیک سال اول برای آزمون آزمایشی مورخ۳ اسفند و ۲۴ اسفند ، به ترتیب گفته که فصل چهارم و پنجم فیزیک سال اول دبیرستان هست !

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

جالب اینجاست که تو جدول فهرست منابع و بودجه بندی دروس اختصاصی آزمون های آزمایشی سازمان سنجش برای آزمون های مرحله پنجم به مورخ 3 اسفند ماه و آزمون مرحله ششم 24 اسفند ماه به ترتیب ذکر شده از *فصل 4 و 5 کتاب فیزیک اول دبیرستان* !

----------


## Lullaby

آره حذف شده، آخه توی یه کانالِ درست حسابی با قاطعیت کامل گفتن حذف شده اما من بازم شک دارم!

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


گفته واکنش های حفظی خارج از کتاب!!


کی گفتن خارج از کتاب؟
خارج از کتاب که هر سال نمیاد خب.....
واکنش های بی قاعده کتاب  رو نیاز نیست حفظ کنیم.*

----------


## Aguila Roja

نور و هندسی حذف شد رفت

----------


## Amirkhan21

انقد که ما رو یه جمله سنجش تحلیل کردیم روی  متن کتابمون همینجوری تحلیل میکردیم خیلی خوب میشد ...چقد چیزایی که کشف نشد از این متن  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_اطلاعاتی كه در صورت پرسشها ارائه
شده است نبايد در آزمون مطرح شوند.



اینو واسه شیمی نوشته بود 
یعنی هرچی نکته اول پرسش ها هست حذف میشه ؟
حتی فکر کنید ها ؟_

----------


## Maja7080

> نور و هندسی حذف شد رفت


مطمئنید؟

----------


## Pooya_77

بچه ها کسی میتونه از سایت سنجش بپرسه؟؟من خودم اکانت ندارم حداقل مطمئن بشیم دیگه 

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## awmir79

دقیقا 10 روز از وقتمو این دوتا گرغتن اه

----------


## Morvarid80

آقا این نور هندسی که میگن چیههه؟ نکنه فصل ۳ دوازدهمه؟؟

----------


## V_buqs

> آقا این نور هندسی که میگن چیههه؟ نکنه فصل ۳ دوازدهمه؟؟


فیزیک 1 نظام قدیم بود
یه بخش عظیمی از کتاب فیزیک اول دبیرستانمون مربوط به آینه ها و زاویه تابش و بازتابش بود که بهش میگن نور هندسی

----------


## Morvarid80

> فیزیک 1 نظام قدیم بود
> یه بخش عظیمی از کتاب فیزیک اول دبیرستانمون مربوط به آینه ها و زاویه تابش و بازتابش بود که بهش میگن نور هندسی


عههع ما هم داریما! بخش کوچیکیه... فصل جداگونه نیست

----------


## reza122

ما که خوندیم از چهارتا یکی اومد امسال

----------

